# Adorable pis of Ben and Rolo



## jcottonl02 (Jul 29, 2007)

I haven't got any of Pip and Rolo, but here are my most adorable pics of Ben and Rolo 






























Anyone else got ne?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 29, 2007)

Very Cute!

Here is Macey and Tyson!


----------



## monklover (Jul 30, 2007)

*jcottonl02 wrote:*


>


I LOVE that picture! ADORABLE!!! :bunnydance:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Aug 2, 2007)

I love the 2nd and 4th picture. Awwwwwww :heart:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks every1 
xxMontanaxx- that's such a cute picture! How on earth did u get the bird and bun to get on lol?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 2, 2007)

Haha, thanks! I had them both outside with me on a table, and Tyson (the bird) just flew on her back, and she didn't even seem bothered with him at all!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 2, 2007)

They're all cute, but this is really cute!


----------

